# Does anyone know this "shrimp-king" dennerle??



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

lol, that's chris lukhap, the crustahunter guy


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Liam, 
Did you know his food line?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Isn't that the guy who did the interviewing at the Fu Shrimp Farm in China?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I didn't know he had a food line, but he's a photographer and he travels to different shrimp and crayfish locations to do interviews and field work


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Somehow people in my country (the few that even know what a CRS is) think that is the best food for shrimp "in the world"...


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey Liam, I sent u a PM.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I would like to know more about the food. It reads well


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

sbarbee54 said:


> I would like to know more about the food. It reads well


+1 haha


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah, it really does. I also like the scrimps on the packaging.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Puuurrrddddyyyy packaging. Don't know about the food but A+ from a marketing standpoint Off to read more!


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Chris Lukhaup? He takes those incredible pictures! But he can't just call himself the shrimp king... you should be voted into that position haha

Also those loops are kinda awesome.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

YEAH the loops look pretty sweet.
kinda an easy way to feed spinach


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I hope somone picks this up in the US.... I want to try some


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Senior Shrimpo said:


> Chris Lukhaup? He takes those incredible pictures! But he can't just call himself the shrimp king... you should be voted into that position haha
> 
> Also those loops are kinda awesome.


I am pretty sure that voting defeats the purpose of a monarchy. 

He is definitely the premier shrimp photographer though.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

I just went into his Facebook page and holy smokes at some of that photography. Gorgeous, gorgeous stuff.


----------



## 82nd_Airborne (Mar 28, 2012)

I like his photography, but his website does nothing for me unless Shrimp Food suddenly became one word like it's shown under the packaging.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Anyone have a beat on this in the states. I would love to try his shrimp food


----------



## ChrisLukhaup (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello everybody,

i dont call myself the "shrimpking"..i just named the food Shrimpking.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Hey Chris, when are we going to be able to find your foods in the US?? I emailed Dennerle and they said not only is there anyone not in the US selling it but that none of the overseas retailers would ship to the states


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

ravensgate said:


> Hey Chris, when are we going to be able to find your foods in the US?? I emailed Dennerle and they said not only is there anyone not in the US selling it but that none of the overseas retailers would ship to the states


Ya I email asking same thing and got the same answer.


-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

Love the picture. lol


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

Awesome packaging!


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

I also would love to try this food, if anyone gets it let us in on it.


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

AVN said:


> I also would love to try this food, if anyone gets it let us in on it.


+ One on this.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I want the blue bolt one...


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

I agree with all the previous comments, the packaging is extremely well done. Someone give that graphic designer a pat on the back! Even though I've never heard of it, I want some already!


----------



## ChrisLukhaup (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello ,

i talked to the Export of Dennerle...just need to find somebody who wants to distribute it in the US then you can order it directly from there. I will check with Rachel Oleary...maybe she wants to distribute ShrimpKing in the US...lets see

viele grüsse
Chris


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Keep us updated Chris!


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

ChrisLukhaup said:


> Hello ,
> 
> i talked to the Export of Dennerle...just need to find somebody who wants to distribute it in the US then you can order it directly from there. I will check with Rachel Oleary...maybe she wants to distribute ShrimpKing in the US...lets see
> 
> ...


I'd do it for you, if I don't need some sort of license.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

I might be willing to look into licensing to become a distributor. Just need to be pointed in the right direction


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice packaging, very brightly colored pictures.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Jan 26, 2010)

I looked into bringing it in but their not set up to ship to the US at this time. I will be talking to them again after the first of the year to see if we can bring it in then.


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

What type of volume are you looking to bring in? It shouldn't be that difficult. I would think it's more of not wanting to hassle with it than not being setup to do it.


----------

